# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أوقفوا أسباب العذاب

## ابو اسيد اليمني

*مسجد خالد بن الوليد 22/2/1421هـ* الشيخ: أحمد المعلم
 *الخطبة الأولى:* خطبة الحاجة: يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: «سيكون في آخر الزمان خسف وقذف ومسخ»(1). * ما هو الخسف؟* بلع أرض المخسوف به وقعودها به إلى أسفل. * ما هو المسخ؟* مسخ الصورة أو مسخ الفطرة والطبيعة. * ما هو القذف؟* أن يقذف الله عليهم الحجارة. هل نحن بحاجة إلى هذه العقوبات؟ أما كفانا ما نحن فيه من جدب وضنك معيشة؟! أمراض غريبة، وشقاء يؤدي إلى الانتحار. * ما هي أسباب ذلك؟* هكذا يسأل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا: «ومتى ذلك يا رسول الله؟ فقال: إذا ظهرت المعازف والقيان واستحلت الخمر». نعم. أيها الإخوة! إن أهمّ أسباب ذلك العذاب ظهور المعازف والقيان- أي: المغنيات- واستحلال الخمور. *أيها الإخوة المؤمنون!* هل  هو محب لبلاده، مخلص لأمته من ينشر فيها أسباب العذاب وأسباب الفتن؟! أليس  من الفتنة أن يجمع المغنون والمغنيات، والراقصون والراقصات، والماجنون  والماجنات؛ فيكرموا، ويشرفوا، ويسمح لهم ببث ما يفسد القلوب، ويمرض النفوس،  ويزلزل القيم، ويدفع إلى الفحش والفجور؟! أليس الخنا بريد الزنا؟! *أيها الناس!* إن  الوحدة اليمنية من أعظم الإنجازات في العالم العربي في السنوات الأخيرة،  وهي بالنسبة لنا في حضرموت أكبر نعمة منّ الله بها تعالى علينا، بها أعيدت  لنا كرامتنا وحريتنا، وبها أخرجنا من السجن إلى رحاب الحرية والسعادة، بها  فتحت أبواب الخير، وتدفقت ينابيع التنمية، وعمرت البلاد، وسعد العباد؛ إذن  هي نعمة عظيمة، وواجب النعمة الشكر، قال الله تعالى: {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ} [إبراهيم:7]. فعلينا  أن نشكر الله بطاعته والمسارعة في مرضاته، وإيانا أن نكفر نعمة الله فنحلّ  بأنفسنا عذابه في الدنيا والآخرة، ونكون كالذين قال الله عنهم: {أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَةَ اللهِ كُفْرًا وَأَحَلُّوا  قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ البَوَارِ * جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا وَبِئْسَ القَرَارُ}. [إبراهيم:28-29]. *الخطبة الثانية:* عباد الله! أليس  لحضرموت شيء تفتخر به غير الغناء؟! أليس التاريخ قد سجل لحضرموت وافر نصيب  من الثناء وأرفع وسام على صدر أبنائها في جهادهم سبيل الله إبَّان الفتوح  الإسلامية؟! أوَليسَ  قد سجل لنا منقبة عظيمة هي منقبة الأمانة؛ حيث عُرفت أمانة الحضرميين حتى  كان القضاة من مصر والشام أيام بني أمية أكثرهم من الحضرميين؟! ألم يسجل  لنا التاريخ منقبة الدعوة إلى الله وأنه على أيدي أبناء حضرموت وتجارها دخل  ملايين البشر في الإسلام؟! أوليس مشهوراً في أرجاء الأرض أنَّ حضرموت بلاد  العلم والعلماء؟! * وأخيراً:*   أليس المهاجِر اليمني والحضرمي بشكل خاص مصدر فخر واعتزاز لهذه البلاد؟!  فعلامَ نتجاوز هذا كله ولا نلتفت إلى شيء منه؟! ويريد بعضُ الناس أن يقبر  تلك الفضائل جميعها ويقول: إنه ليس لنا ما نفتخر به إلا الغناء، إن كان  المقصود هو الفخر، وإن كان المقصود إحياء التراث، أوَليسَ ما ذكرنا من  فضائل بحاجة إلى إحياء ونشر وتشجيع عليها؟ وهي تحيي النفوس، وترفع الرؤوس،  وترضي الله تعالى مالك العزّ ومسديه {وَللهِ العِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَلَكِنَّ المُنَافِقِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ} [المنافقون:8].
 أفنحيي ما يميت النفوس، ويزيل الحياء، ويبعث الشهوة، ويحل مقت الله. ____________________________ (1) رواه الطبراني وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم (3665). 
 منبر علماء اليمن: http://olamaa-yemen.net/main/article...rticle_no=5421

----------

